# Household items frm Dubai



## adkutz (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi people,

We are moving permanently from Dubai to Adelaide in Jan on a Temp Visa. We will be renting a unit there to search for jobs. Is it wise to bring our furniture, electronics and cutlery with us or start from scratch. Furniture we posses is not too expensive but electronics are. Given the funny plug points in Oz, was doubtful on what to do. 

Any advise?

Thanks.


----------



## ammiy (Jun 10, 2012)

I am also in the same situation and am migrating from Dubai to Sydney.

Any advise?


----------



## melvin (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All!!!

I too need advise on what to move from Dubai to Sydney and wat not to move.


----------



## melvin (Feb 26, 2012)

The Australian customs website has a lot of info on custom duty waivers on items used for more than a year for first time migrants. Try Sydney customs website.


----------



## adkutz (Mar 11, 2012)

Tks Melvin. Will check it out.


----------

